# potato au gratin



## Encolpius

Good morning ladies & gentlemen, it is a popular potato dish both in Hungary and Prague, Czechs call it "francouzské brambory" [lit.: French potatoes]. I am not sure how common that dish is in Poland, but do you know it and what do you call it???  The basic recipe is potatoes (boiled or raw) sliced, layered with some sorf of cream, some use boiled egg, some use cucumber, some use sausage, too and you pour cream on the top and bake it in the oven. Thank for your cooperation and have a productive day. Enco.


----------



## jazyk

Ziemiaki francuskie: Gratin dauphinois na wyciągnięcie ręki, czyli jak przygotować w domu ziemniaki francuskie


----------



## uszanka

It's not a typical Polish dish. I've never heard of it before.
Is it popular? I don't know. For me it's to heavy, though I love potatoes.


----------



## zaffy

I've never eaten or heard of them


----------



## Henares

I googled it and it loooks like something similar to “zapiekanka ziemniaczana”.


----------



## uszanka

Henares said:


> I googled it and it loooks like something similar to “zapiekanka ziemniaczana”.


Which is also not so popular. Polish dish is babka ziemniaczana.


----------



## zaffy

uszanka said:


> Which is also not so popular. Polish dish is babka ziemniaczana.


It is very popular in the south of Poland, especially Śląsk. We call it zapiekanka ziemniaczana.


----------



## Encolpius

Thanks for the word: babka ziemniaczana. Interesting indeed.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Encolpius said:


> Thanks for the word: babka ziemniaczana. Interesting indeed.


I  have known this dish since the early 1960-s as "zapiekanka ziemniaczana", but without cream.
In the 1980-s I learned "french potatoes" consisting only of raw potatoes baked with olive oil and a topping of cream.


----------



## Poland91pl

Zapiekanka ziemniaczana - that is also what comes to my mind.


----------



## Oletta

I know both names of the dish, that is _zapiekanka ziemniaczana_ and _babka ziemniaczana_, it can also be called _suflet ziemniaczany_. Whereas ziemniaki francuskie sound strange to me. But I know its Italian equivalent called_ gatteau alle patate_ which also derives from France. I have never eaten it with cucumbers, though.


----------



## uszanka

Oletta said:


> I know both names of the dish, that is _zapiekanka ziemniaczana_ and _babka ziemniaczana_, it can also be called _suflet ziemniaczany_.



Mind that these are three totally different dishes.


----------



## Oletta

Well, it depends on your origins, people tend to use different, sometimes confusing, names for the same dish depending where they live. As I am a food blogger, I have noticed this phenomenon. For some people, any kind of potato gratin is "babka ziemniaczana", for others it is just "zapiekanka ziemniaczana" and when you additionally add beaten eggs and mix them with cream or milk it looks like "suflet ziemniaczany" so sometimes people use this expression. Technically, yes, they might be different dishes. There are so many varieties of one single dish that sometimes it is difficult to figure out its origins. My grandpa used to cook something similar to Enco's description but without milk and cucumbers and he used to call it just "ziemniaki" or "ziemniaki z piekarnika", it was up to us, his grandchildren, to call it "zapiekanka ziemniaczana".


----------

